# Evaluating Dogs for Advanced Field Work



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I came across this article on Jackie Merten's Topbrass Retrievers website, and thought it was interesting so I thought I'd share it. 
She's talking about advanced field work, not the lesser titles such as SH and WCX (her description of lesser titles, not mine, lol).

Evaluating Dogs for Field Work


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Guess I'd better hurry on my other goals so I can restart my Faelan in his field training. He meets and exceeds her points


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

So far a big Yes for my boy. We have not done any doubles with him yet as he isnt that far along in training. But Jige doesnt give up and will do runs until the cows come home. LOL


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Good info.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

That's quite a list of skills.
I don't think we have run a 200 yard mark with a big crosswind but other than that we're good.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

This is great info! I have to be honest that my Jack will probably not do advanced field work. But i'm still keeping the goal of JH for the time being and I think we can get there. This link at the bottom of the page was also helpful for me since we have the new pup  3 S's of Field Puppy Training


----------

